# Found a racing pigeon



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all I have been adopted by a racing pigeon for about 2wks. She is not caged and come back faithfully I have contacted the owner and in his words I now own a damn good pigeon. She is very social and I'd like to keep her what should I do first...thanks saltywings


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Congrats on your new pet.
Lone pigeon is at risk from falcon/hawks/cats etc. It can be spotted from miles by flying predators especially if he's white. So you need to bring her in or make a little coop for her outside. 
I am assuming that you're keeping her as indoor pet. For that you need to have a mesh wire cage so that she cannot get her neck or wings caught up in the cage and get herself hurt.
A pigeon needs 2 square feet cage to live luxuriously. So she can flap her wings when needed.
A pigeon needs sunshine daily for 1-2 hours to get vitaminD from sun. So you can build her a little aviary outside or can place her cage outside daily.
Pigeons are grain eaters so get a grain mix for her. And give water in some 2-3 inch deep crock/dish. Avial grit also cuz its very important for pigeon to digest feed. She would also need to bath atleast once a week so give her a wide dish/pan with water 2-3inches deep and she'll bathe on her own


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice she has been coming back on time everyday feed her pigeon food and plenty of water so it's ok,to,bring her in for a few days and put her out in a cage with a view...should I let her fly once in a while".thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Looks like she has settle herself at your home. That's good.

When pigeons fly in a flock,they have many eyes to spot the predator. Lone pigeon is at the risk of being attacked. So...if predators are a problem there where you live then its not advisable to free fly her. You can let her fly indoors but she can make things messy..oops
When let out she can socialise with ferals and can pair with a feral male and be gone.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

saltywings said:


> Hi all I have been adopted by a racing pigeon for about 2wks. She is not caged and come back faithfully I have contacted the owner and in his words I now own a damn good pigeon. She is very social and I'd like to keep her what should I do first...thanks saltywings


If it didn't go back to his loft it's not that good of damn pigeon IMO, If it was he would want it back. And is this a YB, green band? How far out of the way did it go to get to your place? Just makes me wonder why after you call someone who races birds and tell him you have his bird, and his comment to you is "That's a damn good bird you have" "Go ahead and keep it"

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

*Welcome to Pigeon Hobby*



saltywings said:


> Hi all I have been adopted by a racing pigeon for about 2wks. She is not caged and come back faithfully I have contacted the owner and in his words I now own a damn good pigeon. She is very social and I'd like to keep her what should I do first...thanks saltywings


if you are newbie in this hobby you should still have to cage her to keep her out
from prederator/s or to keep her safe by night. the bird you have could be
young bird. i have also adopted a bird just last Nov 4 and i didn't hold the 
bird to my cage i have let the bird free the following day with my birds until 
now we still set her free and keeps coming back. the bird is still young on my 
assessment because we heared a babycry and the eyes are still dark (may 
be the owner had started the training that's why it loss).

so, if you have the heart for raising pigeon keep it as your pet.
and if you have deeper interest,
keep in touch with "Pigeon-Talk" to learn more.

congratulation for having the bird.


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

*How Could We Distinguish A Racing Pigeon from Roller or Tippler Pigeons?*

Your Thread Is "Found a racing pigeon"

and you are a newbie in this hobby

how did you know that the bird you have is a racing pigeon?

i also had adopted a bird like this








is this a racing pigeon?


How would i know between

Racing Pigeon:









Roller Pigeon:









Tippler Pigeon:









Are These Pigeons A Homing Pigeons?


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

I do agree with 2ube ,the bird was let out in Pa. And was flying back to Long Island NY I live in Charlestown RI ,by land it would be over 100 mi. If the bird would know enough to fly over Block Island sound (water) she could be there in about 30 mi.She looks similar to your last bird picture.I read if the bird does not make it back within a certain time the owner would not want it back,so not so damn good bird or not she seems to be social with me.She does look similar to the last picture with more white on the back with white tail feathers.The band is a IF green.My interest now is trying to cage her and learn about these birds from this site and reading.Thanks for your info....Bill


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

good day

the last foto was said to be tippler
and is high flyer they said

so you have good bird.

if you have no intension yet to race,
keep the bird fly routing around your
place for the mean time, you dont have
to push it yet for training.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok it is most likely she is a tippler and a high flyer I have to say she is built like a tank her chest is beautiful ,when she takes off you know it....Bill


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, post a picture so we can tell what is she for real.
I have to agree with mikeyg usually racers don't want a pigeon that didn't make it back to them that says this pigeon is not good and will come back again to you or to anyone else.

so that's just a "pigeon" not a GOOD quality one, but still you gonna enjoy each other esp if you build them a small coop and added another company 
Good luck


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found piegon*

This is the girl.....


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

looks like a feral pigeon to me .. I'm not saying anything , you have to provide more close up pics


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

This is another picture of my bird....


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Hi all,if you look at my second picture it might be a better view .my girl takes off and does big lap around my home ,does a tuck dive for speed and comes back I have a big cage thank to my bird lovers .Is this going to make her upset when I cage her soon.I can tell she is looking for a box to fly in


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That looks like a homer (homing pigeon) to me. Most likely lost in a race....does not mean she is a bad bird. In any case, past history does not matter. Nice bird and thank you for caring for her. You are going to enjoy this as they (pigeons) are very enjoyable birds to keep and have around. She will be lucky to have the care she needs. She would be best in at least a small coop outside or large cage inside. If outside just make sure the cage is SECURE and strong and stays dry inside. Has ventilation and ideally a "flypen" where she can come out and enjoy the sun and fresh air. Any windows or flypen should be made with the metal "hardware cloth" (thick wire with small, square openings), not chicken wire. The hardware cloth and me stressing secure is because of predators like hawks and especially RACOONS which will tear through weaker material. She will not mind too much being inside like that....just give her enough space at least to flap her wings and stretch...the bigger the better. Give her a good pigoen mix diet and clean water and grit. Maybe in the future think about getting her a companion....pigeons love to be in pairs especially. Another homer would be ideal if you will breed them someday but any type of pigeon (there are tons of different breeds, some very fancy)would be fine if you want them as pets. Ask lots of questions but most of all enjoy!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Bill...!
Cute homer pigeon you got there. I loved the checkered wings with white flights.
Wild/feral birds are more fast and agile in evading predators as compared to domestic pigeons, as nature teaches them to be.
A domestic bird would be fall victim to predators. And he won't be able to take care of itself out in the wild and may starve especially like yours,hes is a young bird. She is used to cage/coop and people so don't feel guilty. Your caging her for her own good.
If I were in your place I would feel luckky that the bird has chosen my home to stay.
Unlike other pet caged birds,pigeons can be let out free and they will come back. Like a dog stays with you at home,pigeons will also share your property with you thinking it to be their home. So you really don't have to feel the guilt of capturing a bird and taking the freedom away forever. But its not advisable to let alone pigeon go out because a predator could be hidin' somewhere.
They are God's feathered gift to humans. Enjoy her. She looks to be in pretty good shape.
BTW,her name is???


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Woodnative thank you for the info as I post this my girl is sitting on the front steps I am going out to buy a big cage today and put the cage outside with food and water and hopefully she will enter it I don't want to scare her and loose her trust....Bill


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

Brocky her name is Ameila she loves it when I talk to her she turns her head to listen this girl captured my heart.I am a retired firefighter and never thought I take to a bird like this....Bill


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Will you keep the cage inside or outside? IF outside you must be very careful that it is secure. A large rabbit hutch (with one side enclosed and dry and an open outside section will work better than a typical birdcage if outside. A large dogpen or very large birdcage would work ok inside. I like the name!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

saltywings said:


> Brocky her name is Ameila she loves it when I talk to her she turns her head to listen this girl captured my heart.I am a retired firefighter and never thought I take to a bird like this....Bill


Awww, that's adorable. Hope this continues....


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Woodnative the cage will be kept in and Ameila will be put out on the deck on nice day for sun and views.Then I have plans to build something nice for her to be out in durning warmer month's with more freedom.I'm a little nervous about keeping her content,so I am going out now to look at cages (big ones) and hopefully buy the right one....Bill


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Check Craigslist too as you may find a good deal. Else horizontal space is probably more important than verticle (within reason). I.e. somthing like a dog crate will more easily than an upright parrot cage. A dog crate may be cheaper too. The holes may be too large for leaving it outside though. They are domestic birds and have a long history of association with humans so I am sure she will take to captive life fine!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You 've got a beautiful pigeon. And i am so glad she is under your care.

With 1/2 inch wire mesh and 2x4 you can build a nice cage. You can also make it in such way that you can have it like a pigeon coop by covering it with plywood with hinges connected on the 2X4.
Aaa..you can make the cage bigger. Just in case she may come with a male


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Help need advice , my pigeon walked right into her cage outside and is now penned she is quite nervous I have not brought her in yet .I have soft blanket in there now for her to walk on.What should I use for her footing as the cage came with a plastic tray.Cage is 4ft in height,2ft wide,3ft long.I feel terrible for her right now .....Bill


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

saltywings said:


> Help need advice , my pigeon walked right into her cage outside and is now penned she is quite nervous I have not brought her in yet .I have soft blanket in there now for her to walk on.What should I use for her footing as the cage came with a plastic tray.Cage is 4ft in height,2ft wide,3ft long.I feel terrible for her right now .....Bill


They like to perch on flat place, so 2X4 piece of wood or better a brick would be great.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Don't feel bad.......she will settle with a little time. Of course she will be nervous initially because it is new. You will feel worst if you don't catch her and find her one day eaten by a hawk or whatever.....it happens (from firsthand experience and that of others). Soft blanket is ok but will get messy. Plain newspaper will work on the cage bottom. A brick to stand on at the bottom of the cage may be good. That is a tall cage so a higher perch if you can.....a flat board (e.g. about 3" wide) or a ledge works better than the round perches that your typical pet birds used. Likewise you could put a wooden box in there....one where she has the choice of sitting inside or on top of. 

Don't open the cage outside because if she escapes she will be difficult to retrap now. You can give her a good inspection inside. Actually she will probably be more settled inside than she is outside where she is used to being able to take off from. 

Don't be afraid to handle her inside if you need to.....they can't bite hard......a peck or wingslap might starte you but won't hurt. Sitting quietly or going about normal activities in the room with her will help get her used to you. In a couple days you can bribe her a bit with her favorite foods. In the future, if you build an outside loft and get her some friends you can decide if you want to risk flying her/them and training them to the loft but for now keep her caged and get to know each other well! Like I said these are actually domestic birds that have evolved right along side of us. They are also very smart and adaptable to many situations.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

You can put her in a quiet place to settle in, hopefully by a window. If she freaks out while taking her in, you can cover with a blanket to make it dark for her while you move her. Pigeons roost at night, so the blanket darkness should quiet her down. She will come to love and depend on you more as you feed and water her twice daily, once in the morn, once at dinner.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Pigeon found*

Thank you all I am a firefighter and going into a house fire seems easier than what I just did .What is a treat for pigeons ? I have know idea. I will take pictures and post them in a couple of days,but I certainly would like all the advice I can get...Thanks .....Bill


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Get a good pigeon mix..........maybe available locally or can be ordered on line. It will be a mixture of seeds, peas, small corn etc. On top of that safflower seed and/or peanuts are often favorite treates (though if the birds are not familiar with them they may ignore them at first). For the first day or two I would leave a bowl of seed there at all times while she settles in. Then you can try feeding her twice a day at particular times of the day. Let her eat her full and then take it away. She will get used to you coming and bringing food. Slowly one day you can try to put your hand increasingly close to the food dish while she is eating. When comfortable with that you can try feeding her from your open hand etc.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Thank you woodnative you can't imagine how nervous I am .I live in Charlestown R.I. Just a stones throw from the ocean (Block Island Sound).we are loaded with hawks in the summer and fall but they seem to leave for the winter my girl (Amelia) could not have picked a better time to make new friends....Bill


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

This is Ameila's new home for the time being...Bill


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Good job! Nice size cage too and yes a good time to get her out of potential harms way!! If that shelf is plastic it may be slippery(?). You could make another perch/shelf or two out of wood. bTW be sure not too leave this cage outside at night (I dont' know that you were planning to) as a racoon can get a bird through the bars like that and mice/chipmunks will get in the feed. Great cage for inside and certainly could be moved to a deck/porch on a nice day if you wanted. give her a water dish deep enough to emerse her entire beak into and don't forget to get some grit along with the seed!! Once again good job for taking her in!!!!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Very nice!!! Looks like you are doing well, and getting great advice!!


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Woodnative yes the platform is slippery she is on it most of the time I will find something to put on the shelf that's more adequate .She will let us touch her with a finger through the cage although still nervous.She stands on one foot at times looks cool not sure what that means.I don't want to sound like a broken record but thank you for helping us out with your advice and will take it all the time......Bill


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

A pigeon needs 2square feet space to live comfortably. Amelia's lucky,she's got such a caring owner/friend.
I gotta tell and repeat this. A racoon,rat,cat can get to the bird through those wide bars so please don't leave that cage outside at night. This cage will work great for keeping the bird indoors


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Brocky....thanks and will do.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found Piegon*

Hi all just wanted to tell you that my new friend Amelia is so loveable ,had her sitting with me for 20 min. she just snugged right into my arms.She actually went to the dood of her cage to get mt attention.Amelia is by a big window looking out at all her dove friends she has been flying with so she has a view all day.I wish I could let her fly around the house but her track record has not been good ,I'll post some pictures ...thank you all....Bill


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Good for you!! Sounds like your doing well! Plenty of time for flying after she has full trust of you, and then she might still not come back. But it is really neat when they do!! Listen to the folks on here, they will help ya know when the right time is. Good luck and look forward to hearing how everything goes. Jim


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

This is what is fabulous about pigeons. You let them go and they come back. Bill,if you're feeling guilty of capturing a bird and talking its freedom away then you can fly your gurl "Amelia". But for that you need to built a wooden coop. You need to make a coop+a little aviary attached to it with a trap door via which your gurl can enter/exit whenever she wants to. In that aviary she can bath and soak the sun without worrying about predators. For that you need to make this coop outdoors/or in your balcony/porch/near window where sun falls directly. Trap door should be at such a height that a cat couldn't reach there.
Like you I also rescued a cat attacked pigeon when I was 9 years old(she was also a girl). She bonded with me so well that she would follow me around the house. I kept her cage permanently near my window on second floor and when I opened the window she would go out and sit on my rooftop where she bathed and relaxed in sunshine and after spending time there she would come back.
Similarly,you can give her a permanent spot/coop, keep her there locked up for a week for her own good so that she gets familiar with her coop. After a week you can open the door at day so that she can come in/out whenever she wants to.
Pigeons are loyal to their home/mate/owner. You can get her a mate and they as a couple will live happily,enjoying care and love from a loving keeper like you who has been saving lives for his entire career and now he intends to save life of a bird. Bless'ya


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I mean something like this, small,cute and cuddley
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...ztc4WCWQsI1-I5jajeZtHmUfaRXY0I8Vsft12RvjTHeVQ
Yours is a young bird as you already know and winters are around when hawks/falcons are most active and she's all alone so for now don't let her out for long.


And nothing can be predicted surely about her homing skills,she may become a strong homer one day when she grows a lady from a girl. Pigeons mature at about 7 months of age but usually hens mature at/after 5 months


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I would keep her in for now though!! I love seeing pigeons fly. When I was a teenager I had a loft with a breed called "Russian tumblers"....they would fly and I could whistle them back in. I also had a little group of fantails that had an open coop so they were free to fly almost 24/7. It was great to watch the colorful little flock in the grass of the yard. This was in the suburbs. There were almost no hawks back then. Now there are hawks everywhere. When I got back into pigeons with my family a few years ago we used to let our frillback pigeons out once in a while. A close call with one hawk and a catch by another hawk and now the birds are kept locked in though they have a large screened flypen to stretch thier wings and enjoy the sun. She will be fine if you don't fly her and I am glad you are enjoying her. They are fascinating birds, very calm and with beautiful sounds and interesting behaviors. Keep us updated!


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Hi my Amelia started to make some kind of pigeon sounds this morning just a couple.
Now I have her on my deck (for some fresh air) cage is on a high table she has been pacing back and forth like she wants to fly,is this normal for her first time out caged...Bill


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

She will react that way with everything new to her. She will do the same thing when she gets use to the noises when you feed her. Everyone does it different, I shake a coffee can with food in it when I feed. They react to it the same by pacing and trying to get to it, and the same when I get ready to let them out, the squeak of the door, my voice, ect.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Thank you Jim she certainly reacts too everything ...


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

You want to get her use to a feed noise that is the same every time. My birds know when the can is low or full. Some folks use a clicker, a whistle, I have a buddy that makes a clicking sound with his mouth. If or when you release her for a fly someday later, you will keep her hungry for a day and when you want to get her back you make the noise and she will think food Mmmmm. Motivation is the key with them. I had a hawk fly into view once and shook the food can and vroom they all were in and safe.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

What kinda voice has she started to make???
She may have started to coo...so as to attract your attention or to advertise her lonliness


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

This is Amelia out on the deck.We took a ride to a pigeon supplier this morning bought some food and took a tour of his coops lot's of birds like I've never seen before.there were birds he shows ,all beautiful.I would like to get another hen to keep her company if this works out.Here is Ameila outside for the day until we come up with different quarters.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

I promise this is the last picture for now..


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Pictures not a problem, good to see. Looks like your you have caught the pigeon fever!!!! Can't wait to see what happens when you get another hen. Ya might find out she is a he!! Hard to tell sometimes till you pair up. Looks like this little bird, found the right home. Jim


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found pigeon*

Thank's Jim I'm trying to keep it down to a mild roar.Do you think the previous owner would tell me if she is a pedigree or am I pushing it.She does need company and if it was a male by mistake ..oh boy. I would like the same breed for company. Bill


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

You might ask to take her over to where you are getting a mate. It does not take long to find out if it's a boy or girl. If you put them together alone, a cock bird will strut sorta like a chicken if you are familiar. They'll do a little dance around a hen and make cooing noises. If it is two boy birds, they will fight until one proves he is top bird. Two hens sorta get along like best friends, but one still shows dominance.


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

Jim I did see a large male in his courtship he was boppen and struting .I have the opportunity to buy a young hen and I do want them to fly,i'm making some noise so as she will relate to.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You're welcome with your pics Bill. We all love pics...
And you're getting along with Amelia very well
I feel you're right about getting a hen. Even if Amelia turns out to be a cock later on...then you would be able to manage things by using dummy eggs.

Though it may be early to tell her gender but I guess the original owner told you that Amelia's a hen


----------



## saltywings (Nov 6, 2013)

*Found racing pigeon*

Hi all I have not posted in over a month my bird Amelia has not returned to her cage.I went to see a well known expert on my bird and to buy food for her.I was told to let her fly and I did,shaking a food can she would fly back to her cage.She was let out a dozen times and I felt very confident in her returning .I had picked out a nice coop for her but before buying it I had to be reassured that she knew this was her home well three day's went by with no return ,shaking her food can for a call.I look for her daily sitting up on the peak of my house in the sun.I had even talk to a breeder about buying a hen for a companion . I feel broken hearted that my pretty girl is gone I just hope it was not due to a hawk attack her cage is still outside waiting just incase....Bill


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Sorry, She could come back. Lone birds are easy targets. She could have found a mate and be on a nest her suitor picked for her. It could take a month or so, but she could come back. Everytime something goes bad for me, the old guy that got me started reminds me, they are birds and they do what birds do!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh its sad to know...
In winter when its hard for ariel predators to find lunch they don't let a chance slide by...
But I don't wanna visualise that. Maybe she's found a mate. She would have come back if someone of her kind was waiting for her arrival....
This is also a possibility that she has homed back to her birth loft. They call'em homers for good reasons.
Hope she comes back soon.


----------

